# Hiking mount washington 11/20 looking for people to climb with.



## vettechjamie (Nov 18, 2010)

My name is Jamie Chick and i love hiking. I live in barrington nh. I have
currently climbed Mt Major and Mt Morgan a few times. I am planning on doing a
hike to mount washington via tuckermans ravine and lions head trail.

I would like to do this befor the weather get rough. If you are intrested please
give me a call at 603-205-2348 or email me at vettechjamie@yahoo.com

this is an open invatation to anyone who likes to hike and would like to hike mt
washington this year. A friend and I are hiking on saturday 11/20. If you live near or can get to rochester/barrington and would like to climb/carpool, give me a call.

I hope to hook with anyone who like to hike new hampshire or maine mountains. i
currently hike by myself or with my sister.

Jamie


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 19, 2010)

Be prepared for rough weather.  You will be finding ice and snow up high.  And if the going gets tough, turn around.  Other than that, have fun.


----------



## vettechjamie (Nov 19, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the information. Working towards the 4000 footer club. This will be climb number 1 

Jamie


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 19, 2010)

vettechjamie said:


> Thank you for the information. Working towards the 4000 footer club. This will be climb number 1
> 
> Jamie


 

That's great, but as one who has done 42 of the 48, I'd suggest doing Mount Washington in the summer and after working your way up to it. There are a number of easier 4,000 footers to do, especially this time of year where the weather can be very rough. For example, start off with an easier one such as Mount Jackson, Willey, or something that is lower and in the trees.  The difference between these mountains and Mount Major is really stark.  Don't want to throw a wet blanket on things, but hiking the Whites requires planning and experience and you don't want to get in over your head.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 19, 2010)

I agree with thetrailboss. 
You may be experienced or not , but for those just getting into hiking I suggest they read this website http://www.mountwashington.org/about/visitor/surviving.php

After I read "Not Without Peril: 150 Years of Misadventure on the Presidential Range of New Hampshire" a few years ago I began to understand that hiking this mountain even in Summer shouldn't be taken lightly.  Some of these people died in snowstorms in AUGUST!

Last time I hiked Mt Washington was a hot summer day,  in the valley mid to high 80s. At the summit it was low 40s with a below freezing windchill. I wasn't prepared, but I'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## Breeze (Nov 19, 2010)

The weather is rough up there, this afternoon the temp is 6 F with 44+ MPH winds, wind chill  MINUS 21. Freezing Fog, snow showers, blowing snow and icing conditions.  While  temps  may  POSSIBLY moderate tomorrow, the winds will increase and continue to create white out conditions.

Just sayin, 

Breeze


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 19, 2010)

vettechjamie said:


> Thank you for the information. Working towards the 4000 footer club. This will be climb number 1
> 
> Jamie


Whoa. You should really considering picking a different mountain for your first 4000 footer. Seriously! Mount Washington is a tough climb for someone that has never hiked a 4000 footer. 

I offer that advice from experience, it was my first 4000er may years ago and I was hurting so bad when I got to the summit, that I took the stagecoach down (won't be an option for you at this time of year). It was embarrassing and humbling but at least I have learned never to repeat such foolishness.

Add in full on winter conditions and it will be a very rough climb for you. Tomorrow there is a chance for snow on Mount Washington with a HIGH of 15* and Wind Chill expected to be 10-20 BELOW on the summit with 70-90 MPH winds with stronger guests. Above tree line will probably be poor visibility and extremely harsh. 

Summit Conditions currently:
http://www.mountwashington.org/weather/conditions.php

Higher Summit Forecast:
http://www.mountwashington.org/weather/summit_forecast.php

For what it is worth, I would not go above tree line tomorrow just given the weather forecast. I urge you to reconsider and try something else like Mount Osceola or Techumseh. Even those mountains will still be pretty harsh tomorrow for a first time 4k in the winter.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 19, 2010)

Everything everyone has said!


----------



## vettechjamie (Nov 21, 2010)

*We tried but whiteouts forced us down will get up there tho...*

Hello thank you all for your posts on the trail location. A friend of mine and I climbed mt washington via the tuckermans ravine trail to lions head trail on saturday 11/20/2010. there was a small amount of ice on the 2.5 mile trail/road up to tuckermans ravine. spikes or yak tracks are recommended. we used screws screwed into the bottom of our boots which worked great and cost 5 bucks 1/2 inch stayed out of boot and stayed in sole.

If you didnt see the weather on that day it was 10 degrees with a chance of snow and wind chills 10-20 below and wind 70-90 mph. the hike to the top of lions head was enjoyable limited wind below the alpine zone. Once in the alpine zone we were in heavy fog and a steady snowfall which was made into white out conditions due to the wind. we made it to within about 900' below the summit befor we made the decision to turn back due to the time (1:40pm) and due to the white out and making it hard to see the carins.

on the top back on tuckermans ravine trail heading toward the summit there was a fair amount of Ice and certin spots it was hard to go up even with the spikes. We had all the ness. gear (clothes, spikes, food ect.) and having it be our first hike up and due to the white out conditions and not knowing or seeing the summit, we feel it was the safest thing to turn back better safe then lost. We will return and complete this climb befor the weather gets to bad.

Jamie 

Over all it was an enjoyable climb and had it not been for the whiteouts we would have made the summit. There were many other climbers that had gone up befor us and all made it down safely. 

Here is a gps map of my hike and the spot where we turned around  aghhh so close 

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en...79b2d&t=h&z=14

Please let me know if this link works and if it shows the trail.

View attachment 4057

View attachment 4058


----------



## threecy (Nov 22, 2010)

This site is very helpful for hiking this time of the year:  http://www.NewEnglandTrailConditions.com

In my opinion, November-January can be the toughest months to hike in the Presidentials - the weather and conditions can change very quickly up there.  I'd recommend starting with Pierce if you want to get a Presidential 4K with a taste of above-treeline conditions, while staying relatively safe.


----------



## vettechjamie (Nov 22, 2010)

*Thanks for the posts*

Oh no lol this mountain will be defeated this year  (of course saftey first) but being so close to the summit i know i can easily make it to the top and we would have had it not been for the white outs making it hard to see the carins. we will climb this mountain one more time befor the weather turns bad.

Jamie


----------



## threecy (Nov 23, 2010)

vettechjamie said:


> Oh no lol this mountain will be defeated this year  (of course saftey first) but being so close to the summit i know i can easily make it to the top and we would have had it not been for the white outs making it hard to see the carins. we will climb this mountain one more time befor the weather turns bad.



Be careful, screwboots alone can be inadequate up there.  It's not uncommon for crampons and snowshoes to be necessary there, but not in other places.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 23, 2010)

vettechjamie said:


> Oh no lol this mountain will be defeated this year  (of course saftey first) but being so close to the summit i know i can easily make it to the top and we would have had it not been for the white outs making it hard to see the carins. we will climb this mountain one more time befor the weather turns bad.
> 
> Jamie


 
I think that you probably have already seen that it is winter up there and has been for some time.

As you learned, sometimes it is better to wait for a mountain until weather and conditions are appropriate because the mountain will still be there to be hiked.


----------



## vettechjamie (Nov 29, 2010)

*Made it to the summit wahoo. 11/28*

made it to the summit yea! 11/28 lions head trail update 
I wade it to the summit at 12:40 on 11/28 the climb was exhausting lol if you've never climbed it. Over all the trail (lions head) was in pretty good shape some small sections of ice (crampons or microspikes needed) I had screw boots and wished for spikes. The alpine zone was very rocky and snow depth at times were calf deep. It felt like the summit would never appear lol I was in a freezing fog bank for the entire hike through the alpine zone. I finally made it and found the visitor center breeze way where I rested. The winds and freezing fog made it very draining lol god for I wished the train to come pick me up  it was about 6 degrees on top but with the wind it was more lik 10-20 below.
Over all it was fun and I will summit again hopefully in warmer weather. Told ya id do it lol.
Jamie 

 This is the first of the 48 4000 footers lol 47 to go wahoo 

```
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en...76818&t=h&z=14
```

Here is a link for my gps route map with sign and bridge markers.

Let me know if this link works.
Jamie 

ps i know today and tomorrow look great to bad for work today lol


----------

